# 1959 Evinrude Sportwin Questions



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's 24 or 25:1, can't help on much else....maybe BassBoy can.

ST


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Friend of mine, who is on another forum, did a write up where he converted a '58 35 Johnny to fuel pump.
https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=205628

24:1 oil mix. 

Don't know about the muffs. Do you not have a trash can or anything to run it in? Many smaller motors can't use muffs. Even so, I only use muffs to flush my motor after running in salt. If I am trying to tune it and all, I would rather it be in a barrel.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice clean looking old motor. Try the SeaFoam, see if it helps :wink: 

ST

PS- lol, I just noticed your rear navigation light (I have the same one)....if you remove the little screw from the bottom of the mast, you can slide-off the black plastic retainer (since you don't need it) then replace the screw.


----------



## Zum (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice looking motor.Like the video,seems like you were flying,wonder what your speed was?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 1961 Sportwin that looks identical to yours(except the color) Mine runs like a champ....but never likes to idle at all.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just do a full carb rebuild. Never hurts to put new rubber in the carb. 

Unless you are talking about a lot of oil, the little bit dripping out the exhaust is normal. Just a little residual oil left in the cylinders when the motor was stopped.


----------



## seaarc (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice find on that motor Joe it sure is clean and it's moving you along pretty good. I bet Bassboy knows where to get your fuel pump he seems to have a lot of resources for those older motors.
What size is that boat?

Dave


----------



## papasage (Sep 6, 2008)

if you can find a where to drill and install a vacum port and install a hose conector most any fuel pump will work that has the hose vacum . some has a hole that bolts aginst the block .i have plugged the hole and drilled a hole in the pump to put a vacum port so a hose could be ut on it . think my 1974 has one that came from the factory . i have several of the pumps that is onthe 50 hp . i also have one that is for the 10 hp 1974 motor . the small squar one . don`t know if it neds a kit or not but are avaible at NAPA auto parts or O Rilies 

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/sierra_marine/catalog.html?https://www.marineengine.com/parts/sierra_marine/johnson_evinrude.html


----------



## papasage (Sep 7, 2008)

if there is a puls there and not just preasure . never tried it . ben a long time sinse i worked on one that old .


----------

